# Questran for Diarrhea | Paregoric and Opium Tincture



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Sorry for the double post, I didn't realize there was a separate section for diarrhea.Anyways, has anyone tried Questran for D? What were your experiences? Is it expensive? Side effects? My GI recommended it to me after trying Lomotil and Imodium without much success.Also, has anyone taken paregoric or tincture of opium for D? I know these are old-fashioned.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I took paregoric and opium tincture years ago-both worked great-both stopped the gut problem and gave you the best feeling-A few drops in a glass of water really did the job- good luck getting a prescription for either one of them now- My scripts were about 30 years ago-I had forgotten about them until I saw your post-THe closest thing I have found is lomotil- Works great for D-


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

This is what has helped me for more than 3 years with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found.I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99.Let me know if you need more help.You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG.There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try and I have been getting some good feedback from Lotronex users who are getting some help with the calcium. You may want to read some of the post on www.ibsgroup.org message board about how much it has helped so many.Take Care,Linda


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Lotronex worked great for me, but since it was taken off the market I have tried using zofran. It works just as good for me. It too tried paragoric and lomotil. The doctor gave me paragoric eleven years ago when my father died to help me get through the funeral. It worked, but I was really out of it. Zofran works really good and I feel fine on it.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

hi i am new on this board. thank God for this support group. kept asking the docotrs and gi specialist of any support group, no one knew anything. Have been ibs d for 31 yrs of my life, am 51 yrs old. This bb is very helpful. Through many years of trying many many different meds and herbal stuff, some help some don't or some meds loose the effectiveness. Recently i bought calcium caltrate in the blue box, no minerals added, it gave me more gas and caused a constant discomfort in the rectum area like i had to go but not really if you know what i mean, other cal/mag brands did not do this, so i am back to cal/mag. I have like a low grade diarrhea, first part formed and later part loose and not emptying completely, anyone else have this syndrome?


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

I've been taking calcium carbonate 500mg with Vit D and NO MAGNESIUM with each meal for the last 2 months and I have seen no improvement with my diarrhea what so ever.The only think that has ever helped me over the last 16 years has been good old codeine.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I tried the calcium with D but no magnesium and it completely messed me up. I now have difficulty getting anything out unless it's completely liquid, and my rectum is almost always uncomfortable.Just goes to show one person's cure is another's poison!


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Albion, I have been on Questran powder for many years.It is the only Med that worked for me except Lotronex. And believe me i have tried them all. However, i have been taking Questran for so long now that it is not as effective any more. There have been posts on the BB though from many IBS-D sufferers that do well on it. It is not cheap,what Med is? Last time i paid full price out of pocket was about four years ago. At that time one tub of Questran cost 50 dollars. I'm very drug sensitive,but i have never had any bad side effects from Questran.Lomotil,Paregoric, Imodium and codeine give me horrible stomach spasms. If you are going to give the Questran a try, read the product info. It does bind the fat soluble vitamines, but you can work around that. Good Luck, MALI


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

The calcium with 40 mg of magnesium works the best for me because it has just enough magneisum not to cause diarrhea and to help me from getting constipated on the calcium. You do need to play with getting the proper dose and not letting yourself get constipated. If anyone wants some one on one help with that please feel free to email me.Linda


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I'll definitely give calcium a try. MALI-- I was wondering how long each rx of Questran lasted. If it's $50 for a box of the stuff, did that last you very long?


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Do Tums or Rolaids do any good?


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Crazy Cat LadyYou mentioned that codeine was the only thing that helped you with D. How much codeine do you take a day? Do you build a tolerance to it over time? I'm asking because I thought about trying opium tincture or paregoric (I think paregoric is slightly stronger than codeine and it's derived from morphine rather than codeine) for D but am worried about tolerance and sedation.Thanks,Albion


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

MXWE,Sorry I meant to respond to you as well. I've tried rolaids and Tums but they don't seem to work for D. You said that Lomotil works for you-- how much do you take per day? I was prescribed four tablets a day but it didn't seem to do the trick and I didn't want to increase the dose without knowing the upper limit. Thanks


----------



## gharthon (Mar 31, 2002)

This worked for my wife!My wife has suffered for several years from IBS the main problem diarrea.She tried the presription drugs on the market and to no avail.Still we had no sexual life since Her IBS got worse.I decided to try possible alternative healing research for Her and came accross a botanical herb in capsule form that can be purchased online or in certain stores.She started this herb a month ago and has been able to hold food now ever since.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

gharthon, so what is this herb you're talking about? Can you buy it at health food stores?


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Albion, I do not take lomotil on a regular schedule-I may take two to five at one time if needed-Also may add an immodium- MXWE


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

LNAPE-- thanks for the info on calcium! I've tried it before, but maybe I never got the dosage down correctly. It seemed to slow things down, but I never felt like I completely eliminated, so it made it very uncomfortable. Maybe I was taking too much-- I think 3 tablets a day of Caltrate. Is this a normal side effect? I would live with this if that's just the way it is and nothing works better. At least it stopped the urgency. Thanks


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Albion, i posted on the other site.


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Albion,there are 42 mesured doses in a can of Questran.A mesuring spoon is included.I can't say how long it will last you, it will depend on how many times a day you take it.Your doc will advice you. when i first started taking the Questran i was told to take it three times a day. And boy, it stoped the D dead. I had been runnig to the loo every twenty minutes and was totaly housebound at that time. After starting on the Questran i did not go to the bathroom for several days. In fact i had to start managing it just like Lotronex. At that time it was a real life saver for me. If calcium and other Meds do not work for you, give it a try.What do you got to loose? Again, Good Luck, MALI


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! I think I'll try calcium for now and then ask the MD for a Questran script the next time I see him.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I was taking Paregoric which is suppose to be given in very tiny amounts but my doc gave me huge cough syprup bottles full as much as I wanted. I got to where I would barely dilute it and take almost 4 times the recommended dose daily for almost a year. I was so addicted to it, I thought without it I would get sick for sure. I stopped going to him b/c he was just like here's all this medicine bye don't come back unless you want refills, and for some reason he kept asking if I was smoking pot. I'm very conservative and quiet not exactly the type that looks like a dope head so I have no clue what he was going on. My other doctors gave me tiny bottles of paragoric. For me it was about one dose, so there's no use in getting it, and a lot of doc's don't like giving it b/c it's so addicting. I sure was loopy taking it and very tired. I would do anything to get some more.


----------



## MARK6331 (May 10, 2000)

I've been taking Questran for 2 years. NO MORE D.It's the only thing that works for me, I can eat anything now. Cost $39.00 a can and that last one month. Drawbacks are since you can eat anything you want you can tend to gain weight.mark8007###comcast.net


----------



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

Don't forget you can get the Questran in Capsule form called "COLESTID". It might be easier to get down than all that drinking of powder.Batty


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Batty,That is, if your doctor will prescribe it. I remember others posting that their docs insisted on Questran. My husband has been on it for a while and in November he had surgery on his throat. I called & asked his doctor to prescribe Colestid since he couldn't swallow the powder. She refused & wouldn't explain why. Sure is frustrating.Jennifer


----------

